# Foto'S einsortieren

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne, daß wenn eine Speicherkarte eingesteckt wird die Foto's von dort auf die Festplatte kopiert/verschoben werden.

Dabei soll anhand des Datei-Erstellungsdatums der Bilder für jeden Tag an dem Bilder geknipst wurden ein Ordner erstellt werden. 

In diesen sollen dann die entsprechenden Bilder einsortiert werden.

Wie bekommt man so was hin?

G. R.

----------

## slick

Gugst du hier: Ordnung im Bilderchaos - Bildgrößen (und EXIF) auswerten

----------

## Tinitus

 *slick wrote:*   

> Gugst du hier: Ordnung im Bilderchaos - Bildgrößen (und EXIF) auswerten

 

OK

das wäre Teil 2.

jetzt fehlt mir noch Teil 1 Speicherkarte einhängen und auslesen...habe hier nur einen vdr Rechner mit xbmc und eine Infrarot FB

G. R.

----------

## slick

Also Google (vielleicht hast ja schonmal davon gehört) spuckt u.a. das hier aus:

 * http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#external-run  wrote:*   

> Yet another reason for writing udev rules is to run a particular program when a device is connected or disconnected. For example, you might want to execute a script to automatically download all of your photos from your digital camera when it is connected. 

 

siehe auch:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/udev-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/UDEV

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

das Problem an google sind immer die passenden Stichworte...

G. R.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> das Problem an google sind immer die passenden Stichworte...
> 
> G. R.

 

Dann probiers Umgangssprachlich (Ja, das kann Google auch)  :Wink: 

http://www.gidf.de/Wie benutze ich Google richtig?

----------

